

Was iOS 7 created in Microsoft Word? - heywoods
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RZp7BvQJnU8
here you can download the .docx file (you need Word 2013 to open it):
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.upir.org&#x2F;
======
arfar
Duplicate here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6588825](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6588825)

